# Wichtiger Hinweis zur neuen Software!!!



## Dok (5. Oktober 2005)

So der erste Schritt der Umstellung ist gemacht.

Um zu gewährleisten das Ihr alle neuen und überarbeiteten Funktionen auch Korrekt nutzen könnte ist es unumgänglich das alles neu vom Server und nicht aus einem Cache oder Proxy kommt.
Die gesamten Javafunktionen sind neu, bzw. vollkommen überarbeitet. Daher muß Sichergestellt sein das auch alle die neuen Funktionen erhalten.

Hierzu gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1.) Die Seite mit Strg + F5 neu laden!

Oder wenn das nicht hilft

2.) den Cache leeren!

Sonst kann es zu Problemen mit dem Chat, sowie den Smilies und dem Umschalten der Styles kommen!!!


----------

